# Rehabbing a Fluval Chi



## KlintZquarium (Jul 22, 2012)

By "tear down", I assume you mean dumping everything, scraping off all the algae, scrubbing out the filter compartment, etc. Are you dumping everything except the planter box?

An extensive cleaning means you'll have to re-cycle the tank. That leaves the dilemma of fish-in or fishless cycling. Customers (not to mention your boss) may not like seeing a fish tank on display with no fish. They may wonder what's wrong with the stuff you sell.

What does the pet store carry in stock? What will you be using for substrate? Do you carry anything with the right bacteria, such as Tetra SafeStart?


----------



## Supernaturalist (Aug 5, 2012)

I have to leave the planing box in. I'll be using plain old black sand. I will be cycling with Danios because as you said, bosses and customers can't handle empty tanks. I think I will clean it up and do some basic planting today. I'll plant some ludwigia in the center box and put a java plant and an anubias in the back on rocks to each side. I might redo it after seeing the whole list of what we can order but right now it's do it today or come in on my day off.


----------



## KlintZquarium (Jul 22, 2012)

Supernaturalist said:


> I'll be using plain old black sand.


Check out the "Substrate" section of this forum. Your plants need substance--something sand won't provide.

Eco-Complete is almost all black (few colored bits here and there). That alone would be better for plants than straight sand.

Do a search on here for "Fluval Chi" and see what others have done with that setup. Or look through the "Planted Nano Tanks" section of this site.


----------



## Supernaturalist (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh believe me I know. We don't carry it and my boss doesn't want to get it in but now that I've offered it she wants real plants in the tank. I was inspired by what other people have done with the nano to offer to fix this one. 

I wish I never had offered. I asked my boss if I could use a marineland stealth heater we've had on sale for ages in the tank. No, I can't because then people will think that the Chi package comes with a heater and it's too ugly. I told her that pretty much screws up my whole idea for the tank and that tropical fish and plants need a heater. She told me to come up with something else that doesn't need one but not a betta since we have another one in another ugly display tank.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Supernaturalist said:


> Oh believe me I know. We don't carry it and my boss doesn't want to get it in but now that I've offered it she wants real plants in the tank. I was inspired by what other people have done with the nano to offer to fix this one.
> 
> I wish I never had offered. I asked my boss if I could use a marineland stealth heater we've had on sale for ages in the tank. No, I can't because then people will think that the Chi package comes with a heater and it's too ugly. I told her that pretty much screws up my whole idea for the tank and that tropical fish and plants need a heater. She told me to come up with something else that doesn't need one but not a betta since we have another one in another ugly display tank.


Your boss is lame.:thumbsdow I wouldn't put to much thought into it if I were you.


----------



## KlintZquarium (Jul 22, 2012)

Supernaturalist said:


> I asked my boss if I could use a marineland stealth heater we've had on sale for ages in the tank. No, I can't because then people will think that the Chi package comes with a heater and it's too ugly.


There was a major recall on those stealth heaters anyway.

Anyway, there are many types of small heaters for 5G-and-under aquariums. On your display, list a price for the Fluval Chi, as well as price for the heater, and other items in the aquarium, with the "total cost" listed. That will subtlely tell your customers that the heater is a separate cost item.

Just be sure to write "accessories & fish not included" on that sign.


----------

